# OK now THAT was just stone cold spooky.



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 29, 2009)

Much has been made on the Firearms forum at MT (and indeed in anyplace firearms-related) for some while now, concerning the fact firearms and/or ammunition is flying off the shelves on a nationwide basis faster than the manufacturers can put them out.

My own experiences this weekend have irrefutably confirmed this as fact and i don't like that.

First was at my favorite local gun shop in MA. While I was looking around I saw two guys hauling out a case of ammo. That didn't strike me as unusual until I overheard the conversation: 

Apparently both men were from New Hampshire, because when questioned why they came all the way down to MA to get ammo ( because it's much easier to buy guns/ammo in neighboring New Hampshire, it being a free state and not communist occupied territory such as MA), they responded "Because there's nothing in New Hampshire" (!!!!)


So later that day, the friends I was with decided, Okay, we'll bypass New Hampshire and head up to Kittery in Maine (Those of you familiar with the region will know of the Kittery Trading Post and just how huge its gun/ammo selection is and has always been).

And when we got there, we figured this would be a more appropriate assessment of just how bad the situation was.



It was bad.



Now normally, when one enters this New England mecca of firearms, there's plenty of everything any subset of the community could want. Here on one side are your muskets/muzzle loaders, there, your double, pump and semi shotguns from hunting to tactical and all a'twixt them, over there your single, double, bolt, slide and lever action rifles of whatever kind you can imagine, over in the wall rack behind the counter all your semiatuomatic rifles from M1 Garands to AR 15s and all a'twixt them, in the counter all manner of sidearms, and ammo all around the place as far as you can see on that floor.

When WE went in yesterday, much of the shotguns/non semi auto rifles were still there, but even they were in shorter supply than usual.

Half of the handgun displays were filled instead with optics, binocs, scopes or what have you. Still an impressive display of sidearms indeed, but not up to KTP's standard.

The semiauto wall behind it? Of all the semi/ fake "assault" category type rifles in the place we saw one (Count it ONE) AR. And it was on hold. 

And the ammo situation........

I was looking at holsters when one friend approached me with a gobsmacked look on his face.

"There's almost no ammo."

"Of what kind?" I ask.

"All the rifle ammo's gone".

He being a fan of military style rifles I then ask, "All the rifle ammo, or just the "military" calibers?"

"ALL of it".

Ladies and gentlemen, i have got to go and see this for myself.

And when i get there, he's right. You can barely even find three or four boxes of .30-06.

You still had a decent number of shotgun shells, but the handgun ammo had taken a noticeable hit too.

Even the chocolate ammo they have at the registers was almost gone, WTF does THAT say.

Ladies and gentlemen, this was not an encouraging sight.

I mean it WAS, but it WASN'T.


It was because people are awake now. They remember the last time this party was in power, they believed gun bans would "never happen here" until the 1994 fiasco. Come the midterms in '96, those responsible paid for it and have never forgotten, since this current administration has introduced its "AWB on steroids" bill and not even a single Democrat will touch it, even those known to be anti gun "crusaders".

So when we get a situation like this where even people you normally wouldn't consider "gun rights" supporters are snapping stuff up left and right, that sends a clear message to Congress on its own: _We've seen this movie before and will not tolerate a sequel._

But the problem is we've never had a Democratic party this full of this many people arrogant enough to try anyway, and so there's a greater chance now than ever of needing to use it.


_".....I see the bad moon arising._
_I see trouble on the way._
_I see earthquakes and lightnin._
_I see bad times today._

_Chorus:_
_Dont go around tonight,_
_Well, its bound to take your life,_
_Theres a bad moon on the rise._

_I hear hurricanes ablowing._
_I know the end is coming soon._
_I fear rivers over flowing._
_I hear the voice of rage and ruin._

_Chorus_
_All right!_

_Hope you got your things together._
_Hope you are quite prepared to die._
_Looks like were in for nasty weather._
_One eye is taken for an eye._

_Chorus_
_......"_


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 29, 2009)

The shortage is apparently nationwide.  A Google news search for 'ammo shortage' or 'gun shortage' shows this to be true.  However, it seems that it is universally being seen as a demand-driven shortage - there is no shortage of raw materials.  The consumer ammunition supply line is demand-based and does not have a huge stockpile for excess capacity - raw materials costs vary too much (brass, copper, lead, etc) for companies to stockpile; and ammunition in general is expensive to store due to the fact that it is explosive and regulated.

I am just going to relax for now.  Manufacturers are responding to the shortage by increasing production - this will result in an oversupply condition, and prices should come down, since most are not equipped to store big surpluses.

It's all good.  Just have patience and don't get sucked into panic buying.  Prices are high right now.  If you don't need it now, wait, would be my advice.

As to the general fears surrounding President Obama's ultimate intent regarding private ownership of guns - I live under no illusions that he does not want to ban guns - I fully suspect that is his ultimate goal.

However, there are currently no onerous bills making their way through Congress, and I anticipate it will be awhile before any such proposals are made, let alone become law.  We do not have the luxury of an incredible amount of time, but we're not up against the wall either.

I just ordered a couple new mags for my CZ-52.  I may make another purchase or two in the near future - my wife is interested in another pistol.  I also need a new rifle barrel for my T/C Contender frame.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 29, 2009)

I didn't buy anything that day, my needs are almost completely taken care of long before this.

Almost.

But if you think there's no proposed legislation introduced, you haven't been paying attention, just no one's been dumb enough yet to sponsor them.


----------



## searcher (Mar 29, 2009)

Andy, I feel for you.   I have been trying to get ammo for all of my guns for quite a while.    I am fortunate enough to have a good reserve, but I don't want it to run low or out.

I go to all the gun shops and Wally-world daily looking for more.   If they have any, I buy what they have.    I have to admit, I am getting good at finding the shipping schedules for most stores.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 29, 2009)

searcher said:


> Andy, I feel for you. I have been trying to get ammo for all of my guns for quite a while. I am fortunate enough to have a good reserve, but I don't want it to run low or out.
> 
> I go to all the gun shops and Wally-world daily looking for more. If they have any, I buy what they have. I have to admit, I am getting good at finding the shipping schedules for most stores.


 
As am I.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 29, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> But if you think there's no proposed legislation introduced, you haven't been paying attention, just no one's been dumb enough yet to sponsor them.



I said 'onerous', but that was a poor choice of words.  You are correct.  There are onerous bills pending (there always are), but I do not see any of them as especially threatening at the moment.  For example, the one introduced by Bobby Rush.  Hasn't a snowball's chance.  Here are the currently-introduced bills in Congress that have the word 'firearm' in them.


Items *1* through *35* of *35** 1.* H.CON.RES.71 : Expressing the Sense of the Congress that the Federal Government should not create a national database tracking firearm owners or firearm purchases.
*Sponsor:* Rep Rehberg, Denny [MT] (introduced 3/12/2009)      *Cosponsors* (None) 
*Committees: *House Judiciary 
*Latest Major Action:* 3/12/2009  Referred to House committee. Status: Referred to the House Committee on the Judiciary.
* 2.* H.R.17 : To protect the right to obtain firearms for security, and to use firearms in defense of self, family, or home, and to provide for the enforcement of such right.
*Sponsor:* Rep Bartlett, Roscoe G. [MD-6] (introduced 1/6/2009)      Cosponsors (15) 
*Committees: *House Judiciary 
*Latest Major Action:* 2/9/2009  Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism, and Homeland Security.
* 3.* H.R.25 : To promote freedom, fairness, and economic opportunity by repealing the income tax and other taxes, abolishing the Internal Revenue Service, and enacting a national sales tax to be administered primarily by the States.
*Sponsor:* Rep Linder, John [GA-7] (introduced 1/6/2009)      Cosponsors (51) 
*Committees: *House Ways and Means 
*Latest Major Action:* 1/6/2009  Referred to House committee. Status: Referred to the House Committee on Ways and Means.
* 4.* H.R.45 : To provide for the implementation of a system of licensing for purchasers of certain firearms and for a record of sale system for those firearms, and for other purposes.
*Sponsor:* Rep Rush, Bobby L. [IL-1] (introduced 1/6/2009)      *Cosponsors* (None) 
*Committees: *House Judiciary 
*Latest Major Action:* 2/9/2009  Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism, and Homeland Security.
* 5.* H.R.197 : To amend title 18, United States Code, to provide a national standard in accordance with which nonresidents of a State may carry concealed firearms in the State.
*Sponsor:* Rep Stearns, Cliff [FL-6] (introduced 1/6/2009)      Cosponsors (55) 
*Committees: *House Judiciary 
*Latest Major Action:* 2/9/2009  Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism, and Homeland Security.
* 6.* H.R.256 :  To enhance Federal enforcement of hate crimes, and for other purposes.
*Sponsor:* Rep Jackson-Lee, Sheila [TX-18] (introduced 1/7/2009)      *Cosponsors* (None) 
*Committees: *House Judiciary 
*Latest Major Action:* 2/9/2009  Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism, and Homeland Security.
* 7.* H.R.257 :  To prevent children's access to firearms.
*Sponsor:* Rep Jackson-Lee, Sheila [TX-18] (introduced 1/7/2009)      *Cosponsors* (None) 
*Committees: *House Judiciary 
*Latest Major Action:* 2/9/2009  Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism, and Homeland Security.
* 8.* H.R.264 :  To amend the Immigration and Nationality Act to comprehensively reform immigration law, and for other purposes.
*Sponsor:* Rep Jackson-Lee, Sheila [TX-18] (introduced 1/7/2009)      *Cosponsors* (None) 
*Committees: *House Judiciary; House Homeland Security; House Oversight and Government Reform 
*Latest Major Action:* 2/9/2009 Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Immigration, Citizenship, Refugees, Border Security, and International Law.
* 9.* H.R.265 :  To target cocaine kingpins and address sentencing disparity between crack and powder cocaine.
*Sponsor:* Rep Jackson-Lee, Sheila [TX-18] (introduced 1/7/2009)      Cosponsors (27) 
*Committees: *House Judiciary; House Energy and Commerce 
*Latest Major Action:* 2/9/2009  Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism, and Homeland Security.
*10.* H.R.442 : To provide an amnesty period during which veterans and their family members can register certain firearms in the National Firearms Registration and Transfer Record, and for other purposes.
*Sponsor:* Rep Rehberg, Denny [MT] (introduced 1/9/2009)      Cosponsors (26) 
*Committees: *House Judiciary; House Ways and Means 
*Latest Major Action:* 2/9/2009  Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism, and Homeland Security.
*11.* H.R.455 : To amend the Wild and Scenic Rivers Act to designate a segment of the Missisquoi and Trout Rivers in the State of Vermont for study for potential addition to the National Wild and Scenic Rivers System.
*Sponsor:* Rep Welch, Peter [VT] (introduced 1/9/2009)      *Cosponsors* (None) 
*Committees: *House Natural Resources 
*Latest Major Action:* 2/4/2009  Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on National Parks, Forests and Public Lands.
*12.* H.R.495 : To authorize additional resources to identify and eliminate illicit sources of firearms smuggled into Mexico for use by violent drug trafficking organizations, and for other purposes.
*Sponsor:* Rep Rodriguez, Ciro D. [TX-23] (introduced 1/14/2009)      Cosponsors (4) 
*Committees: *House Judiciary; House Foreign Affairs 
*Latest Major Action:* 3/16/2009  Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism, and Homeland Security.
*13.* H.R.510 : To amend the Internal Revenue Code of 1986 to require that the payment of the manufacturers' excise tax on recreational equipment be paid quarterly.
*Sponsor:* Rep Kind, Ron [WI-3] (introduced 1/14/2009)      Cosponsors (38) 
*Committees: *House Ways and Means 
*Latest Major Action:* 1/14/2009  Referred to House committee. Status: Referred to the House Committee on Ways and Means.
*14.* H.R.623 : To provide for greater judicial discretion in sentencing for certain firearms offenses committed in exceptional circumstances.
*Sponsor:* Rep Reyes, Silvestre [TX-16] (introduced 1/21/2009)      *Cosponsors* (None) 
*Committees: *House Judiciary 
*Latest Major Action:* 3/16/2009  Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism, and Homeland Security.
*15.* H.R.642 :  To provide opportunities for continued recreational shooting on certain Federal public land.
*Sponsor:* Rep Flake, Jeff [AZ-6] (introduced 1/22/2009)      *Cosponsors* (None) 
*Committees: *House Natural Resources 
*Latest Major Action:* 2/4/2009  Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on National Parks, Forests and Public Lands.
*16.* H.R.673 : To amend the definition of a law enforcement officer under subchapter III of chapter 83 and chapter 84 of title 5, United States Code, respectively, to ensure the inclusion of certain positions.
*Sponsor:* Rep Filner, Bob [CA-51] (introduced 1/26/2009)      Cosponsors (13) 
*Committees: *House Oversight and Government Reform 
*Latest Major Action:* 1/26/2009  Referred to House committee. Status: Referred to the House Committee on Oversight and Government Reform.
*17.* H.R.675 : To amend title 10, United States Code, to provide police officers, criminal investigators, and game law enforcement officers of the Department of Defense with authority to execute warrants, make arrests, and carry firearms.
*Sponsor:* Rep Filner, Bob [CA-51] (introduced 1/26/2009)      *Cosponsors* (None) 
*Committees: *House Armed Services; House Judiciary 
*Latest Major Action:* 3/16/2009  Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism, and Homeland Security.
*18.* H.R.808 :  To establish a Department of Peace.
*Sponsor:* Rep Kucinich, Dennis J. [OH-10] (introduced 2/3/2009)      Cosponsors (65) 
*Committees: *House Oversight and Government Reform; House Foreign Affairs; House Judiciary; House Education and Labor 
*Latest Major Action:* 3/23/2009  Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Early Childhood, Elementary, and Secondary Education.
*19.* H.R.834 : To amend chapter 44 of title 18, United States Code, to exempt certain peace officers from certain minimum sentencing requirements for using a firearm to commit a crime of violence during or in relation to their employment.
*Sponsor:* Rep Poe, Ted [TX-2] (introduced 2/3/2009)      *Cosponsors* (None) 
*Committees: *House Judiciary 
*Latest Major Action:* 3/16/2009  Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism, and Homeland Security.
*20.* H.R.866 : To provide an exception to certain mandatory minimum sentence requirements for a law enforcement officer who uses, carries, or possesses a firearm during and in relation to a crime of violence committed while pursuing or apprehending a suspect.
*Sponsor:* Rep Brady, Kevin [TX-8] (introduced 2/4/2009)      Cosponsors (22) 
*Committees: *House Judiciary 
*Latest Major Action:* 3/16/2009  Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism, and Homeland Security.
*21.* H.R.1022 : To increase and enhance law enforcement resources committed to investigation and prosecution of violent gangs, to deter and punish violent gang crime, to protect law-abiding citizens and communities from violent criminals, to revise and enhance criminal penalties for violent crimes, to expand and improve gang prevention programs, and for other purposes.
*Sponsor:* Rep Schiff, Adam B. [CA-29] (introduced 2/12/2009)      Cosponsors (1) 
*Committees: *House Judiciary; House Education and Labor 
*Latest Major Action:* 3/16/2009  Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism, and Homeland Security.
*22.* H.R.1048 :  To improve the Operating Fund for public housing of the Department of Housing and Urban Development, and for other purposes.
*Sponsor:* Rep Sires, Albio [NJ-13] (introduced 2/12/2009)      Cosponsors (4) 
*Committees: *House Financial Services 
*Latest Major Action:* 2/12/2009  Referred to House committee. Status: Referred to the House Committee on Financial Services.
*23.* H.R.1074 : To amend chapter 44 of title 18, United States Code, to update certain procedures applicable to commerce in firearms and remove certain Federal restrictions on interstate firearms transactions.
*Sponsor:* Rep Scalise, Steve [LA-1] (introduced 2/13/2009)      *Cosponsors* (None) 
*Committees: *House Judiciary 
*Latest Major Action:* 3/16/2009  Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Crime, Terrorism, and Homeland Security.
*24.* H.R.1448 : To authorize the Secretary of Homeland Security and the Attorney General to increase resources to identify and eliminate illicit sources of firearms smuggled into Mexico for use by violent drug trafficking organizations and for other unlawful activities by providing for border security grants to local law enforcement agencies and reinforcing Federal resources on the border, and for other purposes.
*Sponsor:* Rep Rodriguez, Ciro D. [TX-23] (introduced 3/11/2009)      Cosponsors (10) 
*Committees: *House Judiciary; House Homeland Security; House Foreign Affairs 
*Latest Major Action:* 3/23/2009  Referred to House subcommittee. Status: Referred to the Subcommittee on Border, Maritime, and Global Counterterrorism.
*25.* H.R.1620 : To amend chapter 44 of title 18, United States Code, to provide for reciprocity in regard to the manner in which nonresidents of a State may carry certain concealed firearms in that State.
*Sponsor:* Rep Boozman, John [AR-3] (introduced 3/19/2009)      Cosponsors (31) 
*Committees: *House Judiciary 
*Latest Major Action:* 3/19/2009  Referred to House committee. Status: Referred to the House Committee on the Judiciary.
*26.* S.132 : A bill to increase and enhance law enforcement resources committed to investigation and prosecution of violent gangs, to deter and punish violent gang crime, to protect law-abiding citizens and communities from violent criminals, to revise and enhance criminal penalties for violent crimes, to expand and improve gang prevention programs, and for other purposes.
*Sponsor:* Sen Feinstein, Dianne [CA] (introduced 1/6/2009)      Cosponsors (12) 
*Committees: *Senate Judiciary 
*Latest Major Action:* 1/6/2009  Referred to Senate committee. Status: Read twice and referred to the Committee on the Judiciary.
*27.* S.160 : A bill to provide the District of Columbia a voting seat and the State of Utah an additional seat in the House of Representatives.
*Sponsor:* Sen Lieberman, Joseph I. [CT] (introduced 1/6/2009)      Cosponsors (19) 
*Committees: *Senate Homeland Security and Governmental Affairs 
*Latest Major Action:* 3/2/2009  Held at the desk.
*28.* S.205 : A bill to authorize additional resources to identify and eliminate illicit sources of firearms smuggled into Mexico for use by violent drug trafficking organizations, and for other purposes.
*Sponsor:* Sen Bingaman, Jeff [NM] (introduced 1/12/2009)      Cosponsors (8) 
*Committees: *Senate Judiciary 
*Latest Major Action:* 1/12/2009  Referred to Senate committee. Status: Read twice and referred to the Committee on the Judiciary.
*29.* S.296 : A bill to promote freedom, fairness, and economic opportunity by repealing the income tax and other taxes, abolishing the Internal Revenue Service, and enacting a national sales tax to be administered primarily by the States.
*Sponsor:* Sen Chambliss, Saxby [GA] (introduced 1/22/2009)      Cosponsors (3) 
*Committees: *Senate Finance 
*Latest Major Action:* 1/22/2009  Referred to Senate committee. Status: Read twice and referred to the Committee on Finance.
*30.* S.325 : A bill to amend section 845 of title 18, United States Code, relating to explosives, to grant the Attorney General exemption authority.
*Sponsor:* Sen Cochran, Thad [MS] (introduced 1/26/2009)      Cosponsors (1) 
*Committees: *Senate Judiciary 
*Latest Major Action:* 1/26/2009  Referred to Senate committee. Status: Read twice and referred to the Committee on the Judiciary.
*31.* S.371 : A bill to amend chapter 44 of title 18, United States Code, to allow citizens who have concealed carry permits from the State in which they reside to carry concealed firearms in another State that grants concealed carry permits, if the individual complies with the laws of the State.
*Sponsor:* Sen Thune, John [SD] (introduced 2/3/2009)      Cosponsors (22) 
*Committees: *Senate Judiciary 
*Latest Major Action:* 2/3/2009  Referred to Senate committee. Status: Read twice and referred to the Committee on the Judiciary.
*32.* S.383 : A bill to amend the Emergency Economic Stabilization Act of 2008 (division A of Public Law 110-343) to provide the Special Inspector General with additional authorities and responsibilities, and for other purposes.
*Sponsor:* Sen McCaskill, Claire [MO] (introduced 2/4/2009)      Cosponsors (9) 
*Committees: *House Financial Services; House Oversight and Government Reform  
*  House Reports: * 111-41 Part 1
*Latest Major Action:* 3/25/2009 Passed/agreed to in House. Status: On motion to suspend the rules and pass the bill Agreed to by the Yeas and Nays: (2/3 required): 423 - 0 (Roll no. 152).
*33.* S.556 : A bill to amend chapter 44 of title 18, United States Code, to modernize the process by which interstate firearms transactions are conducted by Federal firearms licensees.
*Sponsor:* Sen Vitter, David [LA] (introduced 3/10/2009)      Cosponsors (1) 
*Committees: *Senate Judiciary 
*Latest Major Action:* 3/10/2009  Referred to Senate committee. Status: Read twice and referred to the Committee on the Judiciary.
*34.* S.632 : A bill to amend the Internal Revenue Code of 1986 to require that the payment of the manufacturers' excise tax on recreational equipment be paid quarterly.
*Sponsor:* Sen Baucus, Max [MT] (introduced 3/18/2009)      Cosponsors (6) 
*Committees: *Senate Finance 
*Latest Major Action:* 3/18/2009  Referred to Senate committee. Status: Read twice and referred to the Committee on Finance.
*35.* S.AMDT.579  to S.160 To amend chapter 44 of title 18, United States Code, to allow citizens who have concealed carry permits from the State or the District of Columbia in which they reside to carry concealed firearms in another State or the District of Columbia that grants concealed carry permits, if the individual complies with the laws of the State or District of Columbia. 
*Sponsor:* Sen Thune, John [SD] (introduced 2/25/2009)      Cosponsors (13) 
*Latest Major Action:* 2/26/2009  Proposed amendment SA 579 withdrawn in Senate.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 29, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I said 'onerous', but that was a poor choice of words. You are correct. There are onerous bills pending (there always are), but I do not see any of them as especially threatening at the moment.


 
_At the moment_--that's the operative phrase. We shall keep Sauron's eye affixed on them just the same.


----------



## Carol (Mar 29, 2009)

Bill Mattocks said:


> I said 'onerous', but that was a poor choice of words.  You are correct.  There are onerous bills pending (there always are), but I do not see any of them as especially threatening at the moment.  For example, the one introduced by Bobby Rush.  Hasn't a snowball's chance.  Here are the currently-introduced bills in Congress that have the word 'firearm' in them.



Nice homework, Bill :asian:

Which page are you using for the search?  Just curious


----------



## Journeyman (Mar 29, 2009)

I bought a half case of 7.62x39 from a guy who had sold his AKs because he thought that type of ammo was going to be hard to get or too expensive in the foreseeable future.  Either I've been hitting the stores at the wrong times or all rifle ammo is in short supply in my area. The cheaper varieties of pistol ammo seem scarce, too.  Even a lot of the brands of .22LR have been cleaned out when I've been ammo shopping.  Shotgun shells seem plentiful--guess maybe I ought to get a 12 gauge.


----------



## TridentOne (Mar 29, 2009)

I have been looking for DPMS 308 magazines, normally $40, are backordered at DPMS 18-24 months, or I can get one on Gunbroker for SEVENTY FIVE dollars....Serves me right for not getting the HK or FAL.


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Mar 29, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Nice homework, Bill :asian:
> 
> Which page are you using for the search?  Just curious



My favorite search page:

http://thomas.loc.gov/

And I know you didn't ask, but here are a couple of my other favorite locations to get the real scoop:

http://www.factcheck.org/
http://www.sourcewatch.org/index.php?title=SourceWatch
http://www.votesmart.org/

These are a few of the most unbiased sources I can find.  Since both the left and the right accuse them of being biased the other way, I like them a lot.  Balance, my way to go.


----------



## searcher (Mar 29, 2009)

TridentOne said:


> I have been looking for DPMS 308 magazines, normally $40, are backordered at DPMS 18-24 months, or I can get one on Gunbroker for SEVENTY FIVE dollars....Serves me right for not getting the HK or FAL.


 

The FAL and HK mags are just as hard to get and they are just as high.   I was fortunate enough to get my mags right before the prices went crazy.


----------



## Andy Moynihan (Mar 30, 2009)

I don't own a semi auto rifle right now.

COme time for me to need something like an infantry rifle there'll be plenty lying around or carried around to pick from without my paying out the nose now for a crippled civvie version.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 30, 2009)

Andy Moynihan said:


> COme time for me to need something like an infantry rifle there'll be plenty lying around



yeah, but I don't get the "warm 'n' fuzzies" from the m-16


----------



## searcher (Mar 30, 2009)

I happen to love my M4s quite a bit.


----------



## KenpoTex (Mar 30, 2009)

that was intended as a bit of very dry humor :ultracool


----------



## CHAOS (Apr 6, 2009)

Even as a police officer, I am having trouble finding ammo. I don't want to alarm enyone, but we are being restricted on using department ammo because of shortages. Those of us that are carrying .380 auto for backup or off-duty cannot find ammo ANYWHERE in East Texas. We are issued AR-15s for duty and off duty, but we only get enough ammo to fill the mags. We are a little worried about this new administration at our department. I feel like the infamous "they" are using a little reverse psycology on us. They have created such a "fear" in us that they are going to take our guns, that they don't have to pass any legislature to take them. The firearms and ammo manufacturers know that if we are scared, we will pay ANYTHING to get our hands on both. So, If the prices skyrocket, and the supply demenishes, we have no weapons or ammo to buy and we cant afford them if there are any left. This is the best form of "gun control" they have orchistrated so far. It doesnt matter if you support it, reject it, or even know it's there, you will succumb to it. Because ammo does have a shelf life and guns do break. And when a police officer is having trouble getting practice ammo, things are just a little hairy.


----------



## Carol (Apr 6, 2009)

CHAOS said:


> Even as a police officer, I am having trouble finding ammo. I don't want to alarm enyone, but we are being restricted on using department ammo because of shortages. Those of us that are carrying .380 auto for backup or off-duty cannot find ammo ANYWHERE in East Texas. We are issued AR-15s for duty and off duty, but we only get enough ammo to fill the mags. We are a little worried about this new administration at our department. I feel like the infamous "they" are using a little reverse psycology on us. They have created such a "fear" in us that they are going to take our guns, that they don't have to pass any legislature to take them. The firearms and ammo manufacturers know that if we are scared, we will pay ANYTHING to get our hands on both. So, If the prices skyrocket, and the supply demenishes, we have no weapons or ammo to buy and we cant afford them if there are any left. This is the best form of "gun control" they have orchistrated so far. It doesnt matter if you support it, reject it, or even know it's there, you will succumb to it. Because ammo does have a shelf life and guns do break. And when a police officer is having trouble getting practice ammo, things are just a little hairy.



Good analysis.  Stay safe out there. :asian:


----------



## Ronin74 (Apr 6, 2009)

I'll go on record as saying I have little to no knowledge or experience with firearms. The closest I've been was an air rifle my grandfather bought for me, and I hve to say that after reading the OP and skimming through the rest, that this actually has me a little scared.

I have quite a few questions running through my mind, but the most prevalent is, are we becoming a country (or world) where possessing a firearm is more and more common?

I've never been a fan of firearms past the science and skill that goes into marksmanship, but I'm starting to wonder if it would be a fool's short-sightedness to not consider firearms a growing threat to be worried about, especially when practicing self-defense scenarios in martial arts. Even moreso, will it get to the point where I should consider purchasing one?


----------



## Guardian (Apr 8, 2009)

Well folks, I'll guarantee you that the ammo makers knew about this and planned on this, I have seen prices rise and they are no different then any other capatilistic venturers my friends.  They saw and heard about the future Anti Gun President (which so far hasn't come true), but it's good for business, so prices have risen that I can see over here in North Texas and supply's are down to due as Bill said Consumer demand panic buying in my words.

It'll come around when nothing comes of all these bills and everything stays the same, things will settle down, they always do.  Someone is always trying to make that quick buck the oil companies did it first, why not everyone else.


----------

